# Surprise start, crappy ending



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.

This was at the trail head.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 20, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 20, 2021)

I love the one with the snow falling. You owe her a gourmet doggie biscuit!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.
> 
> This was at the trail head.


great set!! and funny capture


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.....



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I love the one with the snow falling. You owe her a gourmet doggie biscuit!



Thank you. Ha ha she getting fat enough with all the voles she catches


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.
> ...



Thanks you. I thought the last picture might get a few laughs


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 20, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


That was truly a complete great set..Lol


----------



## PJM (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice set.  You two seem to becoming fast friends.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 20, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice set.  You two seem to becoming fast friends.



Thanks. I would like to think so. I think she just tolerates me being around her when she's at her prime hunting area


----------



## Winona (Jan 20, 2021)

More awesome shots! Guess she’s not shy judging by the last shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2021)

Man, another amazing set. All I get coming toward me are squirrels looking for a free peanut .... not quite the same effect. 
#6 with her making vole dumplings (very funny) almost took the prize but I really dig #5 with that wonderful snow fall.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 21, 2021)

Agreed, another interesting set.  Even the last.


----------



## stapo49 (Jan 21, 2021)

Beautiful. The one with the snow falling is amazing.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2021)

Winona said:


> More awesome shots! Guess she’s not shy judging by the last shot.



Thank you. She is so focused on hunting voles she puts up with me watching


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Man, another amazing set. All I get coming toward me are squirrels looking for a free peanut .... not quite the same effect.
> #6 with her making vole dumplings (very funny) almost took the prize but I really dig #5 with that wonderful snow fall.



Thanks, Maybe I should send out my mouse suit


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Beautiful. The one with the snow falling is amazing.



 Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Man, another amazing set. All I get coming toward me are squirrels looking for a free peanut .... not quite the same effect.
> ...



The hawks will shred me, I just know it. That's my luck.


----------



## nokk (Jan 22, 2021)

what a load of utter crap.  nah, i loved them all, but that last one had me rolling.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2021)

Amazing.  These are all terrific shots but I agree the one with the snow is special.  She seems to be ok with you watching her.  Does she follow you when/if you move on?


----------



## otherprof (Jan 23, 2021)

MSnowy said:


> I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.
> 
> This was at the trail head.


Great set!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 23, 2021)

Stunning Set.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2021)

otherprof said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.
> ...





otherprof said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I went out for my morning walk and ran into (almost literally) my new old friend. She was coming off a trail as I was entering. We were within 10ft of each other. Like a gentleman I backed up a bit to let her pass. She walked about another 15ft and started to hunt voles.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Amazing.  These are all terrific shots but I agree the one with the snow is special.  She seems to be ok with you watching her.  Does she follow you when/if you move on?



Thank you. She is ok with me all long as keep my distance and give her the right of way


----------

